
George Hotz’s Startup Gives Away Semiautonomous-Driving Software - MrSourz
http://www.wsj.com/articles/george-hotzs-startup-gives-away-semiautonomous-driving-software-1480548039
======
MrSourz
“If [auto makers] don’t accept software companies writing the code for their
cars, they’re going to end up like the phone companies that didn't accept
Android,” Mr. Hotz said.

An interesting comparison, but I'm not buying it.

